# *Boggs & Boulders Exhaust Update*



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

From their facebook:

‎**ATTENTION** We have been doing some testing of after market exhausts and have found that Can-Am's with HMF Utility Exhaust (WITH CLEAN PACKING) have passed our decible test! We did have one fail that was packed with mud. We also had a RZR with a Looney Tuned Exhuast that DID pass! This RZR DID HAVE CLEAN PACKING! Be sure your packing is cleaned before arriving to the park to ensure that you don't fail testing due to packed mud! 

We would like to thank all of our customers who are trying to work with us and are being understanding about this matter!

Thanks,
Boggdaddy & Staff

*****Edit, update again:

Ok they just updated again, why they didn't say this the first time is beyond me but.... 

They measure from 60' away.... So it's 90db @ 60 feet. Not right at the muffler.*


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

what a pain in the butt thats going to be on a busy weekend decibel testing every 4 wheeler and truck that comes in .. and everyone wanted to go there for new years . i'm really out now i know my ride aint going to pass that test


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Yep. It's going to bite them in the butt in the end. I'm not real sure what brought this about. At one time I was told it was only a problem with night riding that during the day it still didnt matter. But now I'm not sure.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i understand that they want people to respect and obay there rules.. but as we all know there is always that 1 bad apple and this is what parks have to come too.. and i understand what they are trying to do but its not very logical if you ask me .. when someone drives 6 hrs to go to there park and they turn them around cause there exhaust is too loud . you think they just lost a customer .. yea i would say so.. maybe he wants to shut the place down and thats his way of doing it... we shall see


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Who knows. Like I Said at first I was under the impression that the rule was only in affect/forced at night time. That it didnt matter during the day. But I have not heard that one way or the other from them, and I sent them a msg asking several weeks ago, still no reply.


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

I've heard the owner says he has enough money to lose his atv customers guess he will turn the ATV trails into Jeep trails I know I cant pass and with the setup im about to build I need the aftermarket exhaust I love b&b but looks like it's canal Rd and red creek from here out

Sent from my DROID ECLIPSE CUSTOM ROM using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Polaris425 said:


> Who knows. Like I Said at first I was under the impression that the rule was only in affect/forced at night time. That it didnt matter during the day. But I have not heard that one way or the other from them, and I sent them a msg asking several weeks ago, still no reply.


Its 90 DB 24hrs alot of people not following the ~idle through camping after 11pm~ rule is why this is started

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

RYAN. said:


> I've heard the owner says he has enough money to lose his atv customers guess he will turn the ATV trails into Jeep trails I know I cant pass and with the setup im about to build I need the aftermarket exhaust I love b&b but looks like it's canal Rd and red creek from here out
> 
> Sent from my DROID ECLIPSE CUSTOM ROM using Tapatalk 2


ha for me (right now) its canal road and red creek and then wen it opens ill be going to red creek NOLA ....also copiah creek wen it opens back up


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Gotta say something hearing this bothers me. I find this DB limit to be a 2 sided coin, but I definitely believe there should no rule against it.

I will start off with the obvious. Yes loud pipes at night shouldn't be alowd but like said above 90%+ are going to respect common courtesy and just putt into camp and turn there machines off with no problem. The people that don't should be asked to stop or leave but that's it, how much of a problem is it really definitely don't see it being enough to check every single machine coming into the park.

The second thing is why 90db? that's not even loud? Stock ATVs are usually in the 80s range, 90db is barely over that and is not that loud in the least.. People running open headers that hurt your ears at a distance, maybe. But 100 db exhaust or so is not going to hurt anyone, simply don't rev it up like a moron late at night or around children. It's something called common sense and it seems like nobody has any anymore.


The reason I take offense and am so against it is because there are rumors going around up here in Canada there will be A LAW against loud exhaust /90DB rule..so effectively saying no aftermarket pipes, which is just stupid.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You have all the tree huggers to thank for it. They're all our to ruin everyones good time.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

No doubt, no freakin doubt...


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

man that's a suck rule. says effective 12/19/12

also, they need a real web guy...


----------



## Mudslinger800x (Oct 11, 2012)

Yea it's a stupid rule and I can't help but think that this is a slow beginning of the end to B&B (even though may gade will pass) but it sucks because it is by far the best riding in central or south Alabama (that I know if) if it weren't for b&b and all the bad *** rides that made me want to hang with them, I would still be put-puting on my big bear 350 at mulberry creek every weekend


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Well it's not just the atv's they will be losing. Have you EVER seen a true mud truck OR rock climber that had a stock exhaust ?? I haven't. All the trucks and climbers have big motors. Some of the mud trucks have ALOT of money tied up in their motors, and the sound of those motors camming is one of the reasons that makes it a great motorsport that we all love. They will go out of bussiness because of this, I sure hate it, it was a little pricey but it WAS a great place to ride........


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

We will see how serious they are after the first of the year, I think they are just trying to make a point for the kids that have no respect for the rules or the family environment they try to promote.. 

Sent from my DROID ECLIPSE CUSTOM ROM AND ROOT


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Ok they just updated again, why they didn't say this the first time is beyond me but.... 

They measure from 60' away.... So it's 90db @ 60 feet. Not right at the muffler. 


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

Mine still ain't gonna past lol maybe if I repack it

Sent from my DROID ECLIPSE CUSTOM ROM AND ROOT


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

its gonna make checking in take a whole lot longer and they want you to rev it up for the test. i wouldn't wanna rev up my cold engine that i just towed a ways to get there.
maybe let me warm it up 5 mins or so first


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

...


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

SMH! its people like THAT that don't need to be allowed in!


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

I agree its people like these that makes owners want to shut down parks or get strict on the rules like b&b is doing ... a couple of rotten eggs spoiling it for everyone 

Riding for me is a family event im rarely by myself usually my wife or my boys are with me so b&b is about the only park I will take my kids to and hate that people with no respect for rules are threatening that I WILL NOT take my kids to red creek or canal lol

Sent from my DROID ECLIPSE CUSTOM ROM AND ROOT


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

It sucks, but 90dB @ 60ft is actually louder than most people would think. A standard HMF utility that's several years old on a big-bore/higher comperssion v-twin would likely still pass that. A honda with a straight pipe or gutted glass-pack won't, but IMO that's a good thing(anyone over 25ish years old doesn't want to hear that shizz). 

We've all been a sleep at our camp and had some a-hole with a gutted-out pipe on a stockish machine come flying by at 2am or beyond with it loud as heck & sounding like puke. Or the trucks with open stock manifolds on a stock cam/compression worn-out 302/350 that sound like garbage & are simply obnoqiously loud as well. 





Unless they're crazy, I don't see them testing every machine that rolls through the gates. It would makes sense for them to simply look at the condition of the machines, have you fire them up if they feel/see the need and just listen for a second, then maybe test any that seem overly loud in which case having a printed standard will negate controversy over what is "too loud". 

Place is a long ways from me so I'm not an attendee, just speculating, but that would make sense.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Yeah it's not like they are going to test bikes rolling through w/ stock exhaust. At least I wouldnt think so.


----------



## 05BF750i (Apr 26, 2012)

my buddies uncle's property backs up to boggs property so when we go we always talk to boggdaddy. he said the poor people down the street are trying to get money out of him by filing lawsuits against the noise, hence the reason for the 90dB rule. but i agree that he has to do some thing or people like the jackwagon on facebook will keep "poppin' their throttles."

i personally have a brute force 750 with the muzzy super pro exhaust and the website states its only 93-95 dBs. now this is obviously at the muffler and not 60 feet. mine is extremely loud, sounds like a tuned down Stock car. with that said, im going to invest in my own dB tester, roughly 30-40 bucks, or find one at an audio shop.


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

05BF750i said:


> my buddies uncle's property backs up to boggs property so when we go we always talk to boggdaddy. he said the poor people down the street are trying to get money out of him by filing lawsuits against the noise, hence the reason for the 90dB rule. but i agree that he has to do some thing or people like the jackwagon on facebook will keep "poppin' their throttles."
> 
> i personally have a brute force 750 with the muzzy super pro exhaust and the website states its only 93-95 dBs. now this is obviously at the muffler and not 60 feet. mine is extremely loud, sounds like a tuned down Stock car. with that said, im going to invest in my own dB tester, roughly 30-40 bucks, or find one at an audio shop.


There's a db meter for iphone that's pretty close they say

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 05BF750i (Apr 26, 2012)

i downloaded it but it didnt seem to work well, plus i got a lifeproof case so im sure thatll affect the accuracy a little.


----------



## 05BF750i (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm going down to Boggs tonight, I'll keep everyone informed how strict they are. I hope I make it in, Iphone app said 93 dBs!


----------



## RYAN. (Mar 22, 2012)

I called they said the iPhone app is 4db higher than theirs, calling back after lunch for confirmation as to whether their testing for jeep jam or not


----------

